
Ubuntu 19.04: Disco Dingo Review - cameronbrown
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/ubuntu-19-04-review-the-disco-dingo-aims-its-nose-at-the-cloud-and-developers/
======
lsh
> The big points of emphasis in this latest release are on Ubuntu as a tool
> for infrastructure development, server deployment, and the good old Internet
> of Things. For the server version of Ubuntu, the OS ships with all the
> latest cloud computing tools.

yes, I've noticed. Since 18.04 LTS we've discovered all kinds of automatic
updates, automatic security upgrades, automatic monitoring and a new container
service all of which have been stopped+disabled+purged. Ubuntu on servers may
not be viable if Canonical insists on watching everything we do.

------
wyld_one
As a person with visual issues, I hope they beefed up the screen zoom control.
I have a mouse that has a thumb scroll wheel and I usually map it to
"<window>+, <window>-" (if in windows-not the one for browsers)

That way the whole screen is the lens of the magnifier. I adjust it as needed.
I can use it with 'windowed game mode' to even zoom games as needed when
playing.

One other point I would like if they addressed is the screen rez on bootup
with zoom features. again I travel with my ubuntu 'laptop' and hook it to
hotels tv panel for the monitor via hdmi. saves bringing a huge panel with me
everywhere.

But since sometimes it has trouble detecting the real resolution of the said
monitor, the 'zoom' controls are often lost or are tiny, or off the screen.
makes it real hard to setup that way.

